# Bildanzeige im IE, Firefox und Safari



## RobertC (14. August 2005)

Ich habe folgendes Problem.

Ich habe eine Seite mit einem Bild erstellt. Dieses wird beim Klick auf den entsprechenden Link in einem neuen, kleinen Fenster geöffnet. Das funktioniert allerdings nur bei Safari (Mac) richtig. Firefox lädt zwar das Bild, öffnet allerdings ein zu kleines Fenster (obwohl alle Angaben stimmen). Der Internet Explorer das neue Fenster zwar in der richtigen Größe, will aber das Bild nicht anzeigen.

Kann mir einer helfen?


----------



## Gumbo (14. August 2005)

Wie sieht denn das Skript aus, mit dem du die Bilder öffnest?


----------



## RobertC (14. August 2005)

<head>

....

*<script type="text/javascript">
function popup(url) {
 fenster=window.open(url, "Popupfenster", "width=970,height=650,resizable=no,status=no,scrollbars=no");
 fenster.focus();
 return false;
}
</script>*</head>

....

<td width="144" height="76" valign="top"><a href="main.htm"* target="_blank" onclick="return popup(this.href);"*><img src="start/yes.JPG" width="144" height="76" border="0"></a></td>


----------



## RobertC (14. August 2005)

Oh, im Internet Explorer geht es jetzt plötzlich (obwohl ich nichts geändert habe). Das Problem mit Firefox besteht aber weiterhin.

Ich hab den Code auch bei einer anderen Website verwendet und da funktionert es einwandfrei.


----------

